# Worried about the newest computer scare?



## bjjohns (Jul 8, 2012)

If you are worried about the big "your computer will be shut off the internet" scare suppose to happen tomorrow, here is a non-download all-computer access quick check:http://www.dcwg.org/detect/ just pick your language for a green or a red light.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jul 8, 2012)

Only a small percentage of people's computers are infected with the virus. It is not as big a deal as it is made out to be. It's not good if your's is infected but it can be fixed.


----------

